# My 283 Rebuild!



## THE TYCO MAN

Well.... I'm finally getting my American Flyer #283 4-6-2 on the rails again. Someone I knew threw the Deep South Gas and Steam club gave me the set he bought. He wanted it repaired and then he gave it too me! I just got a good running chassis and e-unit fingers. Will post pictures as I progress.


----------



## imatt88

Yes, pics would be nice......hehehehehehe


----------



## mopac

Congrats on adding #283 to your collection. Good engine. I thought my one and only AF was #283 but I see from the pic it is #282. I think they are the same engine just maybe a year apart in production. I got mine from an uncle.
I was 5 years old and the engine was 3 years old. Makes us both old. Mine runs smooth, she just runs slow. Chugs, smokes just fine. I have took it apart several times and have rewired it and it still runs at a slow pace. It was our christmas tree train for many years. It has been retired, but not scrapped.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Waiting to get parts, photos uploaded and more work to it!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Congrats on adding #283 to your collection. Good engine. I thought my one and only AF was #283 but I see from the pic it is #282. I think they are the same engine just maybe a year apart in production. I got mine from an uncle.
> I was 5 years old and the engine was 3 years old. Makes us both old. Mine runs smooth, she just runs slow. Chugs, smokes just fine. I have took it apart several times and have rewired it and it still runs at a slow pace. It was our christmas tree train for many years. It has been retired, but not scrapped.


All it probably needs is a good motor cleaning, new brushes, springs, lube job, and a re-faced armature. These engines are bullet-proof.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

You got that right, flyernut.


----------



## mopac

All it probably needs is a good motor cleaning, new brushes, springs, lube job, and a re-faced armature. These engines are bullet-proof. 

I haven't tried new brushes and springs. The originals are still in it. I have polished the armature. I am getting 2 nice blue balls of fire at the brushes. I don't think it is a problem with the E unit but I need to try putting power direct to motor and see if that makes a difference. It runs maybe half speed of what it should. I did file end of brushes. 
Maybe the brushes over the years has soaked up oil and not carrying full electric power.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

All the elecrical parts are cleaned. Best part is, it was set up for DC so I can adjust it before my new E-Unit fingers how up! I may replace the brushes. Runs weak. Armutare is now spotless. Before, the whole motor musta took a dip in oil! I got a #303 4-4-2 to go by for any mis-understood wiring etc etc. The Lionel guys try to make AC Gilbert/American Flyer look like junk,but, AF trains run fairly well! Love the chug/smoke of my Atlantic and Pacific.


----------



## mopac

Just curious, what do you mean it runs weak? Slow, no pulling power or what? I would love to get mine back up to speed. Good luck with yours.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> All it probably needs is a good motor cleaning, new brushes, springs, lube job, and a re-faced armature. These engines are bullet-proof.
> 
> I haven't tried new brushes and springs. The originals are still in it. I have polished the armature. I am getting 2 nice blue balls of fire at the brushes. I don't think it is a problem with the E unit but I need to try putting power direct to motor and see if that makes a difference. It runs maybe half speed of what it should. I did file end of brushes.
> Maybe the brushes over the years has soaked up oil and not carrying full electric power.


By "polishing" the armature, do you mean re-facing it or just making it shiny?? Re-surfacing or re-facing takes out any "grooves" and makes the armature face flat. Does it run faster in reverse than forward?? I still say a good thorough cleaning, lube, and new parts should take care of the problem. Over the years oil, sludge, and gunk will causing moving parts to bind up a little. To re-face the armature, chuck up the armature in a drill press and place a piece of sandpaper/Emory cloth on the face and let the drill press or drill do the work. Keep an even pressure on it and check occasionally for progress on flattening the face. To finish up, I use #2000 paper to polish.Make sure the small slits on the face are also cleaned out. If that fails to get it going, send it me and I'll take a peek at it..


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Now I got the fingers on and no workie! WTF did do I wrong? Wired correctly and cleaned as told to do so with the e-unit. It just buzzes annoying me to hell!! I almost wanna send it off for a rebuilt one. This is why I don;t linger in AC stuff that don't work.


----------



## mike costello

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Now I got the fingers on and no workie! WTF did do I wrong? Wired correctly and cleaned as told to do so with the e-unit. It just buzzes annoying me to hell!! I almost wanna send it off for a rebuilt one. This is why I don;t linger in AC stuff that don't work.


Are the fingers contacting the drum properly? They are delicate and can get bent up during the installation process. Try gently pushing down on the fingers with a tooth pick in order to find the offender. Also, make sure the finger unit is pushed all the way down on the mounting tabs. I've changed out e-unit fingers and they can be touchy as heck.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Done all of that except the toothpick trick!


----------



## markjs

That's why I replace reversing units with Dallee electronic units. Don't have time or know-how to fuss with Gilbert reversing units.


----------



## x_doug_x

e unit or wiring issue.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Both back up motors smoke like cheech and chong. Back to its box for another decade! Oh well, cursed a** clunker.


----------



## x_doug_x

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Both back up motors smoke like cheech and chong. Back to its box for another decade! Oh well, cursed a** clunker.



I got one running a few months ago. Wiring up the e unit was a pain. I found a diagram that helped but it wasn't 100percent accurate or easy to read. However after figuring some of the wires on the diagram out I figured it out. I bypassed the plate on the back of the loco as I couldn't get the solder hot enough to melt new wire in it. Mine runs good now though, although I think the smoke unit needs rewired as well.


----------



## daveh219

Got one myself...from 1954. Eagerly awaiting photos and updates from all


----------



## amer/flyer

X_doug_X, were do you get a diagram for a 282 loco?

amer/flyer


----------

